

Using React.js and Application Cache for a fast, synced app - kjennison
http://www.tabforacause.org/blog/2015/01/29/using-reactjs-and-application-cache-fast-synced-app/

======
goatslacker
OT: This is the first time I hear about tab for a cause and it sounds very
interesting. However, their Chrome plugin requests permissions to "read my
entire browsing history". The privacy policy doesn't explain why this is
needed, does anyone know?

~~~
kjennison
Good question! This comes from requesting Chrome's tabs API:
[https://developer.chrome.com/extensions/tabs](https://developer.chrome.com/extensions/tabs)

The extension doesn't track your history (or even read from it, currently).
We'll likely eventually implement a "Top Sites" feature that will replicate
some of Chrome's new tab functionality, at which point we'll give users the
ability to opt in to have the extension use their history to display their top
sites on the new tab page.

------
looomlets
Nice work! And good jokes. And nice work being not techy enough for my eyes to
glaze over, and just techy enough for me to be impressed.

